# How to fletch without a jig?



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

There are some traditional archery sites that probably have the information for which you are looking ( I have always used a jig and don't have a clue how to make my own fletching ). I would advise against shooting wooden arrows from a compound bow.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Turkey feathers will give you better results than chicken. Goose works well, also. Take all your feathers from either the left or right wing. doesn't matter which, as long as they are all the same. Split the feather quill and dress it as flat as you can with whatever you have available. Sandpaper will work. The broader and flatter the base, the more area for the glue to grab.

If your using a traditional (slow dry) glue, you can use a fine thread to hold the feathers to the shaft while the glue dries --maybe 1/2 hour or more. If you're using a instant set "super" type glue, you can pretty much hold them by hand for sveral seconds and they will set.

Even spacing around the shaft is not very critical. Eyeball close is good enough. Depend somewhat on the type rest you're using, if indeed, any at all.

Some guys want to use owl, eagle, or hawk feathers. Probably OK in Mexico, but unlawful to possess in the USA unless you're Naitve American.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Ill be using aluminum arrows with my compound bow and the wooden arrows with my cheap target bow. Ill try to get some turkey feathers but im pretty sure ill have to take them frome a turkey myself if i go hunting this spring. Ill be using a cheap plastic shoot around rest I got for $5 at bass pro while in texas last month. Not easy taking out a hawk. Spent a day and 2 boxes of .22 ammo shooting at eagles and hawks. No luck


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Nobody´s ever tried fletching with chicken feathers? Im not really a traditional shooter, just a noob


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

*About chickens,*

They're not really flying type birds. The domestic variety has been bred down until the flight feathers are usually not large enough to make a hunting fletch. They also don't have the natural oils that are needed to make the fletch durable. Last summer I looked hard at some S. African Guinea Fowl. I think they'd work good, but I don't have a local supply.

No doubt they could be made to work, just not as well as some of the others.

Just remember that the wheel has been invented, and there's no good reason to plow the same dirt twice.

Good luck to each of you.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Theres some domestic turkeys ive seen around that might be unwilling to give a few feathers in the name of killing their wild cousin but i think thatll end the same since they dont fly. I might just wait til my parents go to Texas and have them pick up fake feathers at Cabelas. I dont really have any support from my family as far as hunting goes so I gotta do everything on my own


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Those domestic turkeys don't really NEED those feathers, do they?:wink:


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

theyd look weid if they were bald. Just walk down China Town and look at the ducks and chickens in the window


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Just remember that the wheel has been invented, and there's no good reason to plow the same dirt twice.

Good luck to each of you.[/QUOTE]

there actually is a good reason to literally plow the same field twice.
but I get your point


----------

